# 2016-17 College Bowl pick'ems 2nd set!!!



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2016)

2nd set 
Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State Miss. State 17-16

NC State vs. Vandy NC State 41-17

Temple vs. Wake Forest Wake Forest 34-26

Boise State vs. Baylor Baylor 31-12

Pitt vs. Northwestern Northwestern 31-24

West Virginia vs. Miami Miami 31-14

South Florida vs. USCe South Florida 46-39 OT

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State Kansas State 33-28

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech Virginia Tech 35-24

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado Oklahoma State 38-8


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 14, 2016)

Ill go first in this round too
Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State  vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## Amoo (Dec 15, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 15, 2016)

Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado
__________________


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## racedude45 (Dec 15, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 16, 2016)

Mississippi 
Candy
Temple
Boise
Pitt
WV
USCE
Kansas St
VT
OK St


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 16, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## willbuck (Dec 16, 2016)

Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 17, 2016)

2nd set 
Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 17, 2016)

2nd set 
Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## formula1 (Dec 18, 2016)

*re:*

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs.  Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs.  Miami

South Florida vs.  USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## bullgator (Dec 18, 2016)

Miss. St
NC St
Temple
Boise St
Pitt
W.V.
USF
Tam
V-Tech
Ok St.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorad


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2016)

Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2016)

miss st
vandy
temple
boise st
pitt
wv
Carolina
TAM
Arkansas
Colorado


----------



## antharper (Dec 22, 2016)

Miss. State

 Vandy

Temple 

Boise State 

Pitt 

 Miami

South Florida 

Texas A&M 

Arkansas 

 Colorado


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 23, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 23, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado 
__________________


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mississippi st

Vandy

Temple 

Boise State 

Pitt 

Miami

South Florida 

Texas A&M 

Arkansas 

Oklahoma State


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2016)

First game of this set kicks off Monday!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Dec 24, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 25, 2016)

Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2016)

I tried to delete my other post   
The red didn't show. 
Miss state
NC state
Temple
Boise
Pitt
Miami
S. Fla
Texas am
Virginia
Colorado


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2016)

First game of this set kicks off tomorrow at noon!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 26, 2016)

2nd set 
Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 26, 2016)

Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State is an 11am game. Sorry about that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Miami/ Miss. State have kicked off.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 26, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> 2nd set
> Monday Dec, 26th to Thursday Dec. 29th
> 
> 
> ...



Throwback


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Not even halftime and Miss. State has given up over 200 yards of offense to Miami..... of Ohio.


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2016)

Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State  

NC State vs. Vandy

Temple vs. Wake Forest

Boise State vs. Baylor

Pitt vs. Northwestern

West Virginia vs. Miami

South Florida vs. USCe

Texas A&M vs. Kansas State

Arkansas  vs. Virginia Tech

Oklahoma State vs. Colorado


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2016)

Vandy made it look ugly.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Miami( OH) vs. Miss. State
> 
> NC State[/COLOR] vs. Vandy
> 
> ...



You meant to say NC St, I know you did.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 28, 2016)

This has got to be the craziest season of cfb ever


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

bullgator said:


> You meant to say NC St, I know you did.



Let the score keeper make that decision.   

After all he is ahead of me in the contest.  

Can't believe Baylor destroyed Boise.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't believe Baylor destroyed Boise.



It was a bloodbath


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow. I'm 1 for 4 so far. Stroooong!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2016)

Well I'm 1-3 so far this set


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2016)

Dang NWtern


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2016)

sitting at 2-3 already in this set. Them foobaw gods are messing up my picks something fierce. 
Come on WVU, get me back even at least.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> sitting at 2-3 already in this set. Them foobaw gods are messing up my picks something fierce.
> Come on WVU, get me back even at least.



and.....the mountaineers fumble on their first series.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Wow. I'm 1 for 4 so far. Stroooong!



If you skrong, I'm skrong.....we skrong Den





I knew I was in trouble when I saw your picks matched mine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 29, 2016)

MODS
Please delete this thread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> MODS
> Please delete this thread.



I'd settle for being able to edit my picks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well I'm 1-3 so far this set



You lost another one last night...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> MODS
> Please delete this thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm getting kilt this set.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 29, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm getting kilt this set.



Me too, but it looks like none of us are pickin this set very well


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2016)

What in the world?
I change out a light fixture and USF was up by 20 and now it's tied? I guess my negative mojo has returned.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2016)

Lawd I done messed up. Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm on a roll. I picked Virginia


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Don’t anyone try and get a job in Vegas with this on your resume.  There was some correction in the run away.

You needed a username starting with a g to be this set’s leader:
Georgiadawgs44, Georgia hard Hunter, gobbleinwoods, Gold Ranger

Overall there are a few 14’s:
BuckNasty83, Georgia Hard Hunter, and rhbama

But there are 7 13’s and even more 12’s out there.

Amoo   8	3	11
Antharper	7	3	10
arrendale8105	9	3	12
biggdogg	5	5	10
bilgerat	9	2	11
Browning Slayer	8	5	13
BuckNasty83	10	4	14
Bullgator	8	5	13
Chris 195 7/8	8	4	12
Creekbender	8	3	11
Elfiii	9	3	12
fish hawk	9	4	13
formula1	8	4	12
gacowboy	8	3	11
georgiadawgs44	7	6	13
Georgia Hard Hunter	8	6	14
Gobbleinwoods	7	6	13
Gold Ranger		6	6	12
hayseed theology	9	4	13
JHannah92	7	4	11
Kmckinnie	8	5	13
KyDawg	1	2	3
MadMallard	9	2	11
Madsnooker		6	4	10
Matthew6	8	1	9
Mguthrie	6	
MudDucker	8	4	12
racedude45		7	4	11
Resica 0	3	3
rhbama3	10	4	14
savannahkelly	5	
SpotandStalk	9	3	12
Throwback	0	5	5	
Willbuck	7	5	12


----------

